# To buy or to lease a car? That is the question



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi folks, after you moved to Dubai did you buy or lease a car? Which option do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are here for 1-2 years, I would say rent but you are here for the long haul, I would recommend buying! I plan to buy myself (once I've sorted out a driving license!!!)


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

short term = rent
long term = buy


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Short term = ? year(s)
Long term = ? years


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would consider long term to be 3-5+ years! If you are here for just 1 -2 years, then hire a car!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well depends, if u hire a car for 1-2 years, 1800-2000 a month, that'll buy u the same car and u get some money back when you sell it.

Longterm i'd say is greater than 1.5 years.


----------

